# Arsenic in Chicken - I'm re-thinking feeding it ...



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

This article is terrifying.

Whilst they (Pfizer) "_say_" they'll stop selling it to USA chooks, they also say they'll continue supplying it to the other countries who buy it - who the heck are they, I wonder?

Also, I was in my el cheapo butcher the other day & informed them the "supermarket is cheaper for fillets, pfft" - his reply, "Oh yes, yes they are, but they use *IMPORTED* chickens" (undoubtedly from Asia, I'm thinking China specifically). I'm wondering if USA, UK etc imports chooks too? If they do, then you can bet your bottom dollar they'd be using this food too ....

FDA Finally Admits Chicken Meat Contains Cancer-Causing Arsenic | Consciousness TV


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I only buy free range for mine with the uk logo on it,tried supermarkets cheap brand once OMG you should see the fat that comes out of it and it looked strange so my dogs get the best now


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Yikes Michele, a free range chook here starts at $25 and is the size of a pigeon. Not something I can afford for the family, nevermind the wee darlings.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I think you save in the long run,they don't shrink like the cheap ones much more meat on them as well.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I also do free range for myself and pups!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

That's frightening


----------

